# Water meters



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A few water meters.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That is awesome. I could only hope to have my work look like that some day. That is what I aspire to do.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Wholly crap! Where is that?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Friggin WOW is all.....................:blink:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't see any leaks. Good enough for government work.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's 3rd world quality plumbing ya got there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> That's 3rd world quality plumbing ya got there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, window coverings look Costa Rica-ish.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

St Maarten. Definitely some rough areas around the island but overall a beautiful one.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> St Maarten. Definitely some rough areas around the island but overall a beautiful one.




Love that island 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

My beautiful rough in!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I thought it was another rip apart pic from jnols...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

